# SoCal Dyno day



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

*SoCal DYNO DAY#8!!!* 
Date: Saturday, August 9, 2003 
Time: 9:00am-6:00pm 

Hosted By: 
SoCal-SERCA (SE-R Club of America) 

For those who have never dynoed their cars NOW is the
chance to do it cheaper 
than you could on your own! Even those with stock cars
should do this 
to get a baseline power figure. 

Cost for standard 2 pulls (one strap down): 
$63.00 Pre-Register 
Additional pulls (for tuning): $20.00 


We will be doing this at: R & D DYNO Service (The same
Dyno service 
used by Sport Compact Car magazine) 
115 East Gardena Boulevard, Carson, CA 90248 

Please, DO NOT contact the shop. Also, bring some
money for grub with 
as we will be having lunch at a restaurant two blocks
away, and the 
shop will close down for this. 

Don't want to wait in line? 
Due to overwhelming popularity, we will now be
offering a pre-
register and pre-pay option for Dyno time! 
Pre-Register Here! 
http://napsz.tripod.com/

No more waiting! Just show up for your appointment
time and get on 
the rollers! 

If you would like further information or directions
for this event 
please 
contact,Thomas Fox [email protected] 
or call (310) 892-0553. 

See you all there!


----------

